# "Get a Mac" - Apple's new Ad Campaign



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/getamac/

Some pretty cool stuff in there. There's a link to some of the TV ads in another thread here on ehMac. here.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I love the new ads. Finally, some marketing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

This must be the cause of the resurgence of Mac virus articles that are coming out.  Although it's stretching the truth quite a bit (I'm sure there'll be a lot of people taking Apple to task for it), they're pretty entertaining. The Networking ad is my fav.

It seems they're shooting for the lower end users... hopefully Apple will also aim a little higher in the future with the release of their Intel pro towers.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> It seems they're shooting for the lower end users... hopefully Apple will also aim a little higher in the future with the release of their Intel pro towers.



Like all companies Apples advertising is aimed at the masses the pros already know what they need. Would an ad aimed toward Pro users make you change your buying decision? I highly doubt it, you already know what you need and or want.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Casting genius! I get a kick out of how the PC guy bears an uncanny resemblance to Bill Gates.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Perhaps if Apple informed the Pros on the PC side what benefits Mac has they would have better informed choice--there are equally ignorant people on all sides of the spectrum. Don't believe me? Check out a PC-based graphics forum--lots of pros... lots of misinformation.

Simply assuming anybody would be smart enough to know anything about a product is short-sighted, especially when it comes to marketing.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

(( p g )) said:


> Casting genius! I get a kick out of how the PC guy bears an uncanny resemblance to Bill Gates.


The Mac guy looks a little bit like a young Steve Jobs too.


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Perhaps if Apple informed the Pros on the PC side what benefits Mac has they would have better informed choice--there are equally ignorant people on all sides of the spectrum. Don't believe me? Check out a PC-based graphics forum--lots of pros... lots of misinformation.
> 
> Simply assuming anybody would be smart enough to know anything about a product is short-sighted, especially when it comes to marketing.


Yeah, I would have to agree with JPL as well. There may be misinformed pros, but your going to find that in any demographic, are you not? You get more bang for your buck when you go for the large group, although I do agree that you would convert or at least inform a lot of pros as to other options that are available.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Vexel said:


> http://www.apple.com/getamac/
> 
> Some pretty cool stuff in there. There's a link to some of the TV ads in another thread here on ehMac. here.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


Great I love the new ads


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

WAY COOL.

I love it.
It's simple, short and to the point.
That's communicating.

Nice Camera lol


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

Those ads are excellent! They will speak to everyone around... Get ready for the Mac to conquer the PC market! :clap:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

As a Mac user, I love the ads. But, like the "switch" campaign before it, this effort only serves to insult their potential market by portraying them a stereotypical dweeb losers.

Turn the page, Apple, and maybe... um... I don't know... _maybe show Mac OS X in action running all the apps they need??!_ Call me crazy, but I'd say that would be a more effective campaign. But no; they STILL refuse to show the Mac environment at work! tptptptp


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

(( p g )) said:


> Casting genius! I get a kick out of how the PC guy bears an uncanny resemblance to Bill Gates.


More of a cross between Gates and that annoying screaming, sweaty pits guy...you know the guy I mean. ;-)


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> As a Mac user, I love the ads. But, like the "switch" campaign before it, this effort only serves to insult their potential market by portraying them a stereotypical dweeb losers.


The guy in the suit doesn't represent PC users, but the PC itself. Apple is not trying to say PC users are uncool, but PC's themselves. It's very clever and I'm surprised you missed that point.

Also, the last thing the Japanese "camera" says is "Who is that? He looks like Otaku." Which is one of the most hilarious lines I've ever heard in a commercial.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I really enjoyed these, they were very well done.


----------



## JonoG5 (Oct 13, 2005)

Pretty cool commercials! Glad to see Apple is getting some fresh new advertising out there.

Sorta off topic, but I'm from Glace Bay, Vexel! Pretty cool to see a local Mac user on here. There's not very many in Cape Breton that I know of.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

JonoG5 said:


> Pretty cool commercials! Glad to see Apple is getting some fresh new advertising out there.
> 
> Sorta off topic, but I'm from Glace Bay, Vexel! Pretty cool to see a local Mac user on here. There's not very many in Cape Breton that I know of.


Welcome! Vexel and I have been best friends since we were kids, so its nice to see other CB Mac users around. I'm from Sydney.

Trev


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> There's not very many in Cape Breton that I know of.


You might be surprised - I paid a working vacation visit to a client a few years back - owns an Markland Inn on the top of the Island and when word got around I was about they were comin' out of the woodwork.
Pleasant surprise and fun.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Bill Baroud said:


> Those ads are excellent! They will speak to everyone around... Get ready for the Mac to conquer the PC market! :clap:


We would like to think so, but there is one little thing that Apple has to overcome.

Entry Level Mac - $700
Entry Level PC - $400


----------



## JonoG5 (Oct 13, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Welcome! Vexel and I have been best friends since we were kids, so its nice to see other CB Mac users around. I'm from Sydney.
> 
> Trev


Thanks, I've actually been on ehmac for quite some time, but lost my old screen name. I never did post much though. Yeah, it's great to see other Cape Bretoners on here. I'm actually using the same set up as you now, a Mac mini 1.25 and I recently bought a DVD burner. I made a DVD with iDVD the other day, worked out great.



> You might be surprised - I paid a working vacation visit to a client a few years back - owns an Markland Inn on the top of the Island and when word got around I was about they were comin' out of the woodwork.
> Pleasant surprise and fun.


Very cool. Maybe someone should start up a Mac User Group in Cape Breton.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

capitalK said:


> The guy in the suit doesn't represent PC users, but the PC itself. Apple is not trying to say PC users are uncool, but PC's themselves. It's very clever and I'm surprised you missed that point.


I know it's "two computers" in the ad, but it's also "guilty by association". I'm surprised YOU missed _that_ subtlety


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Entry Level Mac - $700
> Entry Level PC - $400


guytoronto is correct. Yes, if you equip a PC equal to a Mac, then the price starts to become more appealing. But, for those who do not require Firewire, Gigabit Ethernet, Front Row w/remote and all the wireless connectivity, it's overkill... and over-budget.

Regardless, I think it's safe for us all saying that Apple will grow some marketshare, for good reason -- and despite the price difference; they just won't grow it to the extent that they could. but hey; even that's okay. Another three or so percent is better than nothing, despite the potential for them to grow even more if they got more competitive at the bottom-end.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

I would love to see the ads. However all I can get is the sound. I am missing something from QuickTime but I don't know what. Any ideas?

Voyager


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> I know it's "two computers" in the ad, but it's also "guilty by association". I'm surprised YOU missed _that_ subtlety


I believe the association they are going for is work vs. play. It would be idiotic for Apple to try to say PC users are dweebs if that's the exact market they are trying to woo.

The suit and tie represents a computer used for work, the guy in the hoodie and jeans represents relaxing at home on your computer playing with your own media and not worrying about virii.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Voyager said:


> I would love to see the ads. However all I can get is the sound. I am missing something from QuickTime but I don't know what. Any ideas?


I experienced this sporadically when watching the ads from Apple's main page ()they're embedded within the page). Assuming that the ads are on rotation, I hit refresh to see each one. Some worked. Some had only sound. I kept hitting refresh and some that didn't work came on working fine, while others that did work initially did not on subsequent views.

Clicking through to the page with ALL the ads, however, they all seemed to work fine for me.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Voyager said:


> I would love to see the ads. However all I can get is the sound. I am missing something from QuickTime but I don't know what. Any ideas?
> 
> Voyager


You probably need the latest Quicktime.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

fantastic ad.

http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Networking ad*

Ummmm..... just where does she pull that image from, anyway? 

:heybaby: 

M


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

JonoG5 said:


> Pretty cool commercials! Glad to see Apple is getting some fresh new advertising out there.
> 
> Sorta off topic, but I'm from Glace Bay, Vexel! Pretty cool to see a local Mac user on here. There's not very many in Cape Breton that I know of.


Nice ta meet ya, Jono! 

Hmm.. I think we have enough people to start CB-MUG now!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Turn the page, Apple, and maybe... um... I don't know... _maybe show Mac OS X in action running all the apps they need??!_ Call me crazy, but I'd say that would be a more effective campaign. But no; they STILL refuse to show the Mac environment at work! tptptptp


Maybe it would show the world what it really is, but that would be boring ads.
The targeted audience doesn't care about watching someone operating a computer, IMO.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Ummmm..... just where does she pull that image from, anyway?


 I noticed that too. The networking ad is the best of the lot, IMO. It just works.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

DBerG said:


> Maybe it would show the world what it really is, but that would be boring ads.
> The targeted audience doesn't care about watching someone operating a computer, IMO.


Your typical computer user wouldn't understand it anyway. They equate Windows to Microsoft Office. If they don't see a Start Button, they don't think it has Word.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The ads are cool :clap: and should help any user, the users that don't know nothing about PCs or Mac, and those that do.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't like this new series of ads at all. Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans? The series just perpetuates the image that has haunted Macs for the past 20-plus years...good enough for the home user/dabbler but not serious enough for the corporate world.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans?


Me.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

IronMac said:


> I don't like this new series of ads at all. Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans?


So wait? You look like the guy in the $100 suit?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ironmac's point is that it perpetuates stereotypes _all over da damned place_, and I agree. This is pervasive throughout much of Apple's advertising: long on sizzle, short on steak. It's really starting to bug me at how ineffective this type of marketing is. The iPod ads are fine -- but the iPod is a different beast from a computer -- certainly in terms of what switchers NEED to hear to make the leap.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

IronMac said:


> Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans?


Me too.  I'm looking pretty much like that, maybe with less beard, because of my age.

But yeah, maybe it's not serious for the professional side of things, but the purpose of it is to make a difference with the PC world. Macs are cool, PCs are boring. That's quite the message.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, Paul Thurrott likes the ads. Take what comfort you can from that.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

capitalK said:


> You probably need the latest Quicktime.


Bit behind on my updates. Thanks

Voyager


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, I love 'em. Just perfect


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Vexel said:


> Me.


Me too.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The "PC" is portrayed by John Hodgman from The Daily Show. "Mac" is Justin Long (Herbie: Fully Loaded, Dodgeball, and got his start _as an ubernerd_ in Galaxy Quest).

The Japanese conversation between "Mac" and "Camera" has been translated. It turns out that "PC" gets dissed.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think Joy of Tech is on to something: 

http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/817.html


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Derrick said:


> I think Joy of Tech is on to something:
> 
> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/817.html



humanahumanahumanahumana...


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

IronMac said:


> I don't like this new series of ads at all. Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans? The series just perpetuates the image that has haunted Macs for the past 20-plus years...good enough for the home user/dabbler but not serious enough for the corporate world.



Count me as well!?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Wallstreet journal crack just might get through.
Interesting I thought the heart of the messages for both the iApps and Best damn PC ever ( which we said about the iMac 17" as well  ) get through fairly effortlessly.

How many have seen them as ads on TV versus online??


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> I don't like this new series of ads at all. Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans? The series just perpetuates the image that has haunted Macs for the past 20-plus years...good enough for the home user/dabbler but not serious enough for the corporate world.


I feel the ads are great, and effective at the market they appear to target - the home user. I certainly agree that they say nothing about a Mac's ability to work well for work, but that is not the purpose of these ads.

It would be oustanding if there was a complimentary campaign aimed at various busniess sectors. The SME market in particular could benefit from Mac's low maintenance, ease of use and low TCO.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well..... a good buddy of mine, a hardcore Windows freak who builds his own, emailed me tonight asking about purchasing a Mac Mini. His "buying points"? 
- use his existing mouse and keyboard
- use his existing monitor
- printer drivers available

Looks like he'll put in the order tomorrow... the Switch© begins!


M


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> The Wallstreet journal crack just might get through.
> Interesting I thought the heart of the messages for both the iApps and Best damn PC ever ( which we said about the iMac 17" as well  ) get through fairly effortlessly.
> 
> How many have seen them as ads on TV versus online??


Laura has seen two ads on TV, but I've only seen them online.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Well..... a good buddy of mine, a hardcore Windows freak who builds his own, emailed me tonight asking about purchasing a Mac Mini. His "buying points"?
> - use his existing mouse and keyboard
> - use his existing monitor
> - printer drivers available
> ...


lol, I hope these aren't his only reasons!
Tell him to come to ehMac .


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

For those who do fit the image of the half-shaven, slacker dude; it's a case of preaching to the choir here. In my case, I've grown past that...done the goateed, jean look years ago and, you know what, I look fantastic in a suit and tie. Odd as it may seem, there's actually more individuality in a suit and tie.

For those people who do fit the image of the PC guy, this sort of ad campaign is going to raise their hackles and, hence, their resistance to the Mac.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> Odd as it may seem, there's actually more individuality in a suit and tie.


No, you just look like a Gov't worker. Lots of them running around wasting space.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> No, you just look like a Gov't worker. Lots of them running around wasting space.


Excuse me?


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

IronMac said:


> I don't like this new series of ads at all. Seriously, how many of us look like half-shaven, slacker dudes in jeans? The series just perpetuates the image that has haunted Macs for the past 20-plus years...good enough for the home user/dabbler but not serious enough for the corporate world.


What would be a better image? A clean shaven, buff guy in designer clothes and expensive sun glasses? What kind of stereotype would that be? How about a super fat dude in coke bottle glasses with pocket protectors? I think you're taking the ad way too personally. He is dressed casually, as most of us would dress when we use our computers, so I don't see the stereotype. Look past the actors and listen to the message. What would you say if this was a radio ad?

Trev


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> No, you just look like a Gov't worker. Lots of them running around wasting space.


Yeah. Sorry, Manny, but as soon as I read this I knew you'd be insulting some fellow ehMac members. 

(...your WIFE?? Trouble man. Trouble)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Chill (both of you), it was a joke.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

TrevX said:


> What would be a better image?


How about NO stereotypes at all on either side? Apple always wants to try and exclude those who don't use Macs from a clique, where there should not be any clique at all. Like, there are A LOT of PC users out there who don't look like "PC" and will find the ad uncomplimentary. How about that closeup on "PC's" bulging belt buckle of outdated gadgets when he holsters his iPod? A PDA... _a pager, for God's sake?? Who uses a pager anymore?_ How about showing the technologies in action? OS X is the most attractive OS in the word, and yet NOBODY is shown it. how about showing how advanced and functional OS X and te iLife apps are instead of just talking about it? Remember the iLife ads? _More of something like these would be nice_

http://pulsar.esm.psu.edu/Faculty/Gray/graphics/movies/idvd_elope_480.mov

http://pulsar.esm.psu.edu/Faculty/Gray/graphics/movies/iphoto_m480.mov


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jesus... the oblivious father routine... now that's not stereotypical, now, is it?


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

TrevX said:


> What would be a better image? A clean shaven, buff guy in designer clothes and expensive sun glasses? What kind of stereotype would that be? How about a super fat dude in coke bottle glasses with pocket protectors? I think you're taking the ad way too personally. He is dressed casually, as most of us would dress when we use our computers, so I don't see the stereotype. Look past the actors and listen to the message. What would you say if this was a radio ad?
> 
> Trev


You guys wear pants when your at the computer!?!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Mrsam said:


> You guys wear pants when your at the computer!?!


Funny because it's sooooo true


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dress is irrelevant in my mind ( it is anyways  ) .....two short messages that come across -

The iPod is easy......oh yeah so are all the Mac apps - that oh by the way come free.

WSJ thinks the Intel iMac best PC ever.

all else is irrelevant.

Machead is not posturing in the ad - just stating facts in a casual manner which PC head has a problem countering.

So action message......*Why not get a Mac*


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Re: clothes. 

I'm not sure it's about stereotype, but instead about target market. Apple realizes that most boomers and genXers went the PC route years ago and that most of those geezers (I'm a gen(OS)Xer myself) are too set in their ways to switch. So Apple is targeting younger, more plastic minds--the echo boomers. And most twenty-somthings dress like the Mac dude. It's all about identifying with something, not about stereotyping, IMHO. 

In other words, the campaign isn't about getting people to switch, it's about getting people who are buying their first or second machines to just "get a mac."


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Re: clothes.
> 
> I'm not sure it's about stereotype, but instead about target market. Apple realizes that most boomers and genXers went the PC route years ago and that most of those geezers (I'm a gen(OS)Xer myself) are too set in their ways to switch. So Apple is targeting younger, more plastic minds--the echo boomers. And most twenty-somthings dress like the Mac dude. It's all about identifying with something, not about stereotyping, IMHO.
> 
> In other words, the campaign isn't about getting people to switch, it's about getting people who are buying their first or second machines to just "get a mac."


Couldn't have written it better myself.  :clap:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I go to work looking like I'm ready to go to a bar with designer jeans swank shoes a good shirt that's not tucked into my pants :O lol it's an engineering firm and we got a good group of young people, . I think it's more representing that Windows users tend to conform thinking there's only one way to do the job, the Mac user is the new wave people who don't need to conform, has individual personality, gets the job done and gets the job done troublefree. Just like Microsoft is trying to portray users running older versions of their own software as dinosaurs! Isn't it true though? The influx of new companies where people come to work casually, not ripped jeans and tattered shirts but they work in a productive environment where they're allowed to be creatived, mentally stimulated, relaxed yet productive. These companies are up and coming, just like Apple is, and if the suit and tie companies wanna keep up they're going to have to find a way to adapt to new technology while maintaining their professionality if they need to keep the company image. Anyway I love the ads.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

TrevX said:


> He is dressed casually, as most of us would dress when we use our computers, so I don't see the stereotype. Look past the actors and listen to the message. What would you say if this was a radio ad?


The issue is that Apple itself is not looking past the stereotype(s). If you're a PC user and you're depicted as a plumpish guy in a sweater and jacket are you going to take that kindly? I don't think so and how will that get the message across? It's a distraction.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> How about NO stereotypes at all on either side?


Right on!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Re: Clothes. 

Too much information.


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like great commercials but not captioned for those who are Deaf or hard of hearing. They have information on their website about providing sign language interpreters at their Apple Stores but they cannot spend a few thousand dollars to get these commercials captioned. 

Very disappointing as most (90 percent) of commercials are captioned.


----------



## BerlinerCa (Nov 22, 2005)

I guess I am in the minority here as I find this new ad campaign smug and annoying. Also the movie runs on the Apple page that has been set as my home page for Safari. This causes Safari to freeze up for about 15-20 seconds, every time I go to open it, while the ad loads.

Very annoying. I have reset my homepage as a result.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

IronMac said:


> The issue is that Apple itself is not looking past the stereotype(s). If you're a PC user and you're depicted as a plumpish guy in a sweater and jacket are you going to take that kindly? I don't think so and how will that get the message across? It's a distraction.


What if the PC guy they used was honestly the BEST person who auditioned? So what if he's plump? America is the fattest country in the world, so most of them should actually relate very well.  Just kidding. Seriously though, I don't see how they could have made it less stereotypical (if it even is at all, which I am not convinced it is). Should they have used two guys who dressed the same? What if they used two plump guys in $100 walmart suits? Then, by your standards, all computer users would have been depicted as plumpy nerds. How about two people in nice casual clothes? Then the hippies of the world would be offended. Two gorgeous models dressed to the nines? Sorry, not many people can relate to that, either.

I'm seriously asking, what would the people you would have chosen looked like? I'm sure we can think of someone who would be offended.

Trev


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

TrevX said:


> What if the PC guy they used was honestly the BEST person who auditioned?


Yeah ... right...
Heh, anyways, we all know that the typical Apple user look like this


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

TrevX said:


> What if the PC guy they used was honestly the BEST person who auditioned? So what if he's plump? America is the fattest country in the world, so most of them should actually relate very well.  Just kidding. Seriously though, I don't see how they could have made it less stereotypical
> 
> I'm seriously asking, what would the people you would have chosen looked like? I'm sure we can think of someone who would be offended.


This thread just jumped the shark.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

BerlinerCa said:


> I guess I am in the minority here as I find this new ad campaign smug and annoying.


On balance I'm with you. It's like they got a somewhat less annoying version of Seth (you remember Dr. Evil's son?) to be the Mac boy. 

Plus, I'm a firm believer in hubris, watch the repsonse in the hacker community now that Apple has officially laid down the gauntlet. Apple is playing with fire here.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

mycatsnameis said:


> It's like they got a somewhat less annoying version of Seth (you remember Dr. Evil's son?) to be the Mac boy.


Dell had its "Dell dude"...now, Apple has copied Dell and got its "Mac boy".  




mycatsnameis said:


> Plus, I'm a firm believer in hubris, watch the repsonse in the hacker community now that Apple has officially laid down the gauntlet. Apple is playing with fire here.


Off the top of my head I can probably think of two or three ideas that can be used to poke fun at Apple...ranging from how expensive the machines are to how few games are available for the platform and its monopolistic behaviour not to mention unleashing lawyers on little girls. :lmao:


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I would like to make a reference to capitaK's insightful post which seems to have been forgotten:


capitalK said:


> The guy in the suit doesn't represent PC users, but the PC itself. Apple is not trying to say PC users are uncool, but PC's themselves. It's very clever and I'm surprised you missed that point.


They're not stereotyping people, they're saying this is what the <i>computer</i> would look like if it were a person. If you notice, at the beginning of all the ads they say "I'm a Mac" and "I'm a PC", <b>NOT</b> "I use a Mac" and "I use a PC". That virus ad... how can you seriously think that he represents the computer user as opposed to the computer itself? It <i>crashes</i> at the end!

As well, a stereotype is just how you interpret it. Anybody in either of those roles would be considered stereotypical by someone. There is nobody you could replace those actors with that wouldn't have different people complaining.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm wonderring if Apple hit a funny bone with this ad, I love the ads, but some people are just so sensitive about it. Did a painful past come back to haunt you?


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Trose said:


> I would like to make a reference to capitaK's insightful post which seems to have been forgotten:
> 
> They're not stereotyping people, they're saying this is what the <i>computer</i> would look like if it were a person. If you notice, at the beginning of all the ads they say "I'm a Mac" and "I'm a PC", <b>NOT</b> "I use a Mac" and "I use a PC". That virus ad... how can you seriously think that he represents the computer user as opposed to the computer itself? It <i>crashes</i> at the end!
> 
> As well, a stereotype is just how you interpret it. Anybody in either of those roles would be considered stereotypical by someone. There is nobody you could replace those actors with that wouldn't have different people complaining.


Exactly. :clap: 

Trev


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh come on fellas! You really think that a PC user's emotional response to these ads will simply leave it at THAT?? :lmao: 

"Whatever" to this thread. The ads are not complimentary to Apple's target audience. Apple needs to STOP with the anthropomorphization in their ads (they kind of did it in "switch" as well): stop with the branding and show this stuff IN USE.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Oh come on fellas! You really think that a PC user's emotional response to these ads will simply leave it at THAT?? :lmao:
> 
> "Whatever" to this thread. The ads are not complimentary to Apple's target audience. Apple needs to STOP with the anthropomorphization in their ads (they kind of did it in "switch" as well): stop with the branding and show this stuff IN USE.


I, too, would like to see more ads of Apple's stuff in use, but just how much could they convey in 30 seconds? At best we'd be seeing fast-forwarded shots of the apps themselves, but I don't think you'd see enough to get an idea and it would leave most people confused as to what they just saw. The new ads are quick-to-the-point and highlight some of the similarities and differences between Macs and PCs. They're simple, you can follow them, and the message they deliver is clear (in my mind, anyway).

I used to work for HPShopping.com and the types of ads they had were (mostly) what you're asking of Apple. Shots of their digital cameras, printers, solutions, etc, and a phone number at the end of the commerical to call for a "deal". Of all the calls I took from the people who saw the ad, nobody remembered any of the details, just the phone number. Whats the point? The message was lost and we were left having to explain what they should have seen in the commercial. Dell is the same way. I'm sure Apple would put a nice spin on it, but the Mac has way too many advantages to be conveyed in 30 seconds.

Trev


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Apple needs to STOP with the anthropomorphization in their ads (they kind of did it in "switch" as well): stop with the branding and show this stuff IN USE.


As much as I can see your point here, Macaholic, and even tend to agree with you to a certain extent, I must say that TrevX makes a good point: showing off the advantages of a Mac in a 30-second spot (or even a series of spots) would be a tall order. 

The fact is that advertising is rarely about showing off the merits of a product and more about branding and top-of-mind awareness etc. etc. etc. We all hate it with other products, but Apple has to play the game.


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Oh come on fellas! You really think that a PC user's emotional response to these ads will simply leave it at THAT?? :lmao:
> 
> "Whatever" to this thread. The ads are not complimentary to Apple's target audience. Apple needs to STOP with the anthropomorphization in their ads (they kind of did it in "switch" as well): stop with the branding and show this stuff IN USE.


Macaholic, I often agree with you and forgive me what I'm about to say, but you have no damn clue when it comes to advertising. No clue what-so-ever. The point of advertisment is to adress the viewer and make them remember the message. Those ads taht would show the product in use wouldn't interest anyone, except a geek, but a funny ad captures your attention. Using symbolism and stereotypes also helps the user to remember the message. After seeing this ad a user remembers that PC is un-cool, Mac is cool... that Mac has less annoying problems than PC. The ad actually adresses users concerns, which certainly helps more than showing off some cool features—most people won't care about those.

The only complaints I've seen so far are from Mac users, not PC users, who actually find them funny. You're not the target audience and most of you probably don't work in advertising agency so stop pretending you know this stuff better than people who make living by creating ads, people who know the human psychology perfectly and can create an ad based on that.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Tiranis said:


> You're not the target audience and most of you probably don't work in advertising agency so stop pretending you know this stuff better than people who make living by creating ads, people who know the human psychology perfectly and can create an ad based on that.


You gotta be joking. :lmao: 

http://www.crmbuyer.com/story/35310.html

http://www.glossynews.com/artman/publish/ford.shtml

http://www.digitaldreams.com.ar/english/empresa/marketing_blunders.htm


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What does Ford missing the Olympics have to do with it?


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I think this is advertisement is _really_ good. It's a lot more effective than the "Switcher" ads, because it's in-your-face. It's saying "GET A MAC" indirectly to the Windows viewer. 

By the way, is the guy who plays the Mac the guy from Dodgeball?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Microsoft's (Nasdaq: MSFT) Windows 95 launch was one of the most powerful launches in the history of tech. Demand for the product spiked, and stores had difficulty keeping it is stock. It was reported that Microsoft had set aside an unprecedented, at that time, US$300 million to market the product. However, after the impressive launch party, they effectively stopped marketing the product.
> 
> Problems with the offering now filled the gap left by the drop in budget, demand cratered and sales were half what they otherwise would have been during the 4th quarter of 1995 as compared to surveys that had preceded the launch. Even today the product is remembered as being of low quality, and it has reflected negatively on products that have followed it. Even today, much of Microsoft's problems have to do with an inability to do sustaining marketing, which creates a substantial drag on sales.


Sorry but this smacks to me of selling the sizzle when the steak is rancid.

Apple's been pretty bloody successful with marketing campaigns - the Think Different and the 1984 ad are top of the heap classics for all time.

I think the ads work well in the clutter of watching wth a TV environment, they build on the iPod success and a real a growing "Get a Mac" wave that is building.

The message gets across and hey look at the chit chat 
Whether you like it, or don't like it - admen don't really care - they want you to REMEMBER IT.

BTW the Rickert's Red ads are a hoot :clap:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Tiranis said:


> Macaholic, I often agree with you and forgive me what I'm about to say, but you have no damn clue when it comes to advertising. No clue what-so-ever.


No clue whatsoever, eh? As a composer, I've scored music for clients such as Ontario Place, IKEA, KFC, Johnson and Johnson, Nestle, Norwich Union, Ponds (I forget the parent company on that one), General motors, and The Dairy Farmers of Ontario (music producer for their entire "Drink Milk, Love Life" campaign) and many more.

You're forgiven.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> I think this is advertisement is _really_ good. It's a lot more effective than the "Switcher" ads, because it's in-your-face. It's saying "GET A MAC" indirectly to the Windows viewer.
> 
> By the way, is the guy who plays the Mac the guy from Dodgeball?


Yup. http://imdb.com/name/nm0519043/


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macaholic said:


> No clue whatsoever, eh? As a composer, I've scored music for clients such as Ontario Place, IKEA, KFC, Johnson and Johnson, Nestle, Norwich Union, Ponds (I forget the parent company on that one), General motors, and The Dairy Farmers of Ontario (music producer for their entire "Drink Milk, Love Life" campaign) and many more.
> 
> You're forgiven.


Sorry... gotta pipe in on this one.

Isn't that akin to a mechanic saying they're an expert in automotive engineering because they change the oil for a living? Sure... they work in an environment where they're surrounded by cars--but does that make them knowledgeable of all things automotive? Would they have an deep understanding of how to make a _great_ car?

I don't doubt you're very good at what you do. However one does not associate marketing savvy with composing music.

By the way... wasn't the Drink Milk, Love Life music composed by someone else?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Isn't that akin to a mechanic saying they're an expert in automotive engineering because they change the oil for a living?


So, you're questioning my insights into advertising? Alrighty.



> I don't doubt you're very good at what you do. However one does not associate marketing savvy with composing music.


You have to understand the nature of advertising in order to produce content for it. I have also worked on many test commercials, being involved in the process of refining the message and method.



> By the way... wasn't the Drink Milk, Live Life music composed by someone else?


Indeed. Which is why I was the _music producer_ for the campaign. Personally, I hated recycling Beethoven's Ode To Joy for that, but that was exactly what the agency wanted and obviously the entire campaign hinged on that tune. I did write the lyrics, however, with apologies to Ludwig. You wouldn't believe the legal pylons I had to maneuver in writing them.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macaholic said:


> So, you're questioning my insights into advertising? Alrighty.


No, not at all. I'm genuinely interested to know what your process is.

When you say you've _scored_ campaigns, it doesn't offer much insight outside of making music... I'm just trying to get a grasp of the involvement you've had with campaigns is all... such as brainstorming, conceptuals, focus groups, proposals, storyboarding/previz, writing, etc.

The firm I work for isn't as big as Due North, but I know that the campaigns we _have_ developed use specialized people who work on a specific task (or two)... I'd never expect a writer to do art direction.



> You have to understand the nature of advertising in order to produce content for it. I have also worked on many test commercials, being involved in the process of refining the message and method.


I don't think it's necessarily so--but I could be wrong.

As a composer, is it not your purpose to create music that suits the theme, emotion and/or players of a particular production, regardless of whether or not it's a commercial? Surely your client must come to you with some idea of what genre of music and/or general idea of the emotion or quality they want you to convey though the music (ie: whimsical, dramatic, plucky, sterile, obnoxious, exhilarating, etc.)

You tell me. I mean, surely you must have come across some people who just grab a CD of stock music and basically find the best song that works with their commercial, right? Wouldn't your focus be on tying the music with the visuals in an effective manner as opposed to writing, editing, producing, etc.?

I guess what I'm getting at, in non-succinct sort of way, is that would the Apple commercial be _as funny_ or effective with the roles reversed? Or maybe if the two people looked very similar? Or would you prefer a different approach altogether?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Usually, the composer comes in down the line after the agency has already developed the idea. Other than test commercials, they should have a fairly good idea what it is they want. But that is not always the case, and successful music companies are so because they bring valuable insight into the creative when the agency is staring at a blank page of proverbial manuscript.

But the involvement of the music company has for MANY years not been limited to just writing music. Commercial music houses must provide *full-service* audio creative and post production, starting with voice casting (or voiceover to be precise -- _not_ the singing part), voice direction, music composition, talent acquisition for the music (this time I do mean the singers -- if applicable), sound effects creation, treating location audio (or "sync audio") from the edited picture master, producing and recording the music, language versioning, and then mixing all these elements down to the final stereo (or surround) mix, which is married back to the final cut of the picture. It is far from just some dude at a piano doing "jingles" thirty years ago (an anachronistic term, despite the form itself still being utilized from time to time).

It's far more complicated than the job some dude has at RapidLube and requires greater insight than "10-W-30 or 40?". Consider voice casting and direction, alone; the choice of voice talent and the manner in which they are directed is analogous to the wardrobe designer finding that particular suit for "PC", or the makeup artist telling "Mac" to come on set with a few day's growth. Who came up with the idea for the belt holster for not only the ipod _but also the outdated pager and PDA_? The agency creative director? Or, the wardrobe designer, to which the agency was tickled pink by the inclusion of it? Such "look and feel" would probably have been _outlined_ by the agency, but you as a supplier have to "get it" and buy into it. Believe me, I have seen situations where people involved don't "get it"... and on occasion, that person has been me!

I've actually been out of the commercial scene for a while now, doing long form episodic TV and shooting for some films. I did work for a top-five (or seven) Canadian commercial music company for several years but felt like I hit a glass ceiling there. And I'm not into creating such a service. As you may guess from my post, operating in that part of the biz is expensive. Studio and hardware alone -- let alone comfy client couches and kitchens in trendy industry locales demands a big investment.

As for Apple's approach, i just fear it might alienate more people than it would attract. That's all.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> As for Apple's approach, i just fear it might alienate more people than it would attract. That's all.


I think you have (inadvertently) hit the nail on the head!

• t a r g e t • m a r k e t •

Macs are not, will not, should not, and will never be, for THE MASSES.
Its a product for the connoisseur, the 10 - 20% who really want a better computing experience. What's Apple's market share now ... 4% , well getting to 15% would be a huge thing.

Apple _has to_ "alienate" (just a bit  to stay alive.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

SK - you are confusing total market with target market.
Apple is well positioned take a much larger part of the target market and make inroads on the edu and enterprise marketshare as well.

Total market is just about useless as a marker.

••

It would be like saying Apple has 4% of the market for music devices ather than 90% of the market for MP3 players.

The first is a useless comparator.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

One thing that bugs me about Apple's marketing in general--lack of substance. Look at the ads from the last several years and they really don't do the Mac justice... bunny suits... tanks... Think Different was nice... switchers... a guy getting blown out of his house by a G5... but what does it actually say about their product(s)?

At least the iPod commercials showed people ENJOYING their Apple product.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> One thing that bugs me about Apple's marketing in general--lack of substance. Look at the ads from the last several years and they really don't do the Mac justice... bunny suits... tanks... Think Different was nice... switchers... a guy getting blown out of his house by a G5... but what does it actually say about their product(s)?
> 
> At least the iPod commercials showed people ENJOYING their Apple product.



I agree with you here. I find that Apple (and other companies like VW) often have amazingly entertaining commercials that I like to watch over and over. But in the end I don't find they are particularly great at educating people about exactly why someone should buy their product.

I do think their commercials are fantastic, but I think they should be counter-balanced with some matter-of-fact ads as well. VW is doing that now with the new GTI and Passat. The Passat commercials are all about the new features of the car. The GTI ones are funny, but they also tell about a specific feature sometimes.

People need it spelled out for them - the new "Get a Mac" campaign is Apple's way of doing it I guess, and I think they're great. But if they continue to go for style over substance (instead of a great balance of both), I don't think they're going to get the numbers they deserve.

I'm sort of on the fence though, because I love the fact that Apple is creative in their ads and that they're something they can be proud of. But they're trying to sell computers and iPods, not DVDs of cool commercials.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Script Kiddie said:


> Macs are not, will not, should not, and will never be, for THE MASSES.
> Its a product for the connoisseur, the 10 - 20% who really want a better computing experience. What's Apple's market share now ... 4% , well getting to 15% would be a huge thing.
> 
> Apple _has to_ "alienate" (just a bit  to stay alive.


They'll probably never get past 10% best case scenario no matter what style of advertising they may use. But could they get there faster?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

10% of what......

I think capitalizing on the Ipod comfort/ease of use and no virus + cool factors in short clips are worthwhile since Apple has such a high online info available I think it's just a "nudge" needed to get people to check it out now they are comfortable with the iPod as a solid product.

The more complex the the quicker the yawn factor sets in in my view.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Cool. Just popped over to www.cnn.com (always important to know what disinformation is being spread), and was surprised to find Apple's "Network" commercial taking up a good-sized spot in the top-right of the window. When clicked to play, it runs right in the window - no linking off to Apple's site.

Looks like they're spending a little bit of advertising money on this campaign...

M


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> 10% of what......


The proverbial 10%. Any time people quote rates you get on a rant. While I agree that quarterly _sales_ marketshare #s are but one number, _we all know there are different numbers, okay??_ Often, it's just for the sake of discussion. Get over it, Mr. Rolleyes.     XX)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The PC guy, John Hodgman, is a "reporter" on the Daily Show with Jon Stewart right now.

They are speaking about the net neutrality act (which is a real act being debated in the U.S. that would give corpations more access, power and influence), and Stewart has 'made' Hodgman admit that the kind of computer he would be is a PC.

_Edited Mr. Hodgman's name's spelling._


----------



## monster and machine (Aug 22, 2005)

today i overheard someone in the recording dept. at the store where i teach say that he would love to use a mac because he heard they are very stable, but he could not ever give up being able to view webpages that weren't just text, and he didn't like the fact that macs cannot display color images well.........i found it very difficult not to slay him. especially since he was standing right in front of a powermac demoing a product video. he htought it was a pc because macs only had command line OS's. clearly a prodigal genius.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HowEver said:


> The PC guy, John Hodgman, is a "reporter" on the Daily Show with Jon Stewart right now.
> 
> They are speaking about the net neutrality act (which is a real act being debated in the U.S. that would give corpations more access, power and influence), and Stewart has 'made' Hodgman admit that the kind of computer he would be is a PC.
> 
> _Edited Mr. Hodgman's name's spelling._


Here's the video:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YedWtX9tKE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-YedWtX9tKE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Here's the video:
> .......


Nice find!!


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Haha oh my... Gotta love that video clip! Any way to save those things?


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

My only real problem with the new mac ads is the "out of the box" option, where the PC Guy lists that he has to "erase trial software, run updates, etc..." and that's EXACTLY the same thing I did when I got my MBP.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Yeah, but you don't "have to."


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Haha oh my... Gotta love that video clip! Any way to save those things?


You can save youtube videos with various Firefox extensions. I just downloaded the video, it's almost 12 MB's.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

duper said:


> My only real problem with the new mac ads is the "out of the box" option, where the PC Guy lists that he has to "erase trial software, run updates, etc..." and that's EXACTLY the same thing I did when I got my MBP.


Obviously you haven't seen the amount of crap that comes installed on a new Dell system these days. Just to name a few it has an AOL installer, MSN installer, NetZero instaler, Google Toolbar is loaded by default, if you don't purchase anti-virus they'll come with a 90-day trail o PC-cillin, various media players, Wordperfect trial, etc etc etc.

What did you have to uninstall? One or two programs? Maybe 3? That's rough.


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

capitalK said:


> Obviously you haven't seen the amount of crap that comes installed on a new Dell system these days. Just to name a few it has an AOL installer, MSN installer, NetZero instaler, Google Toolbar is loaded by default, if you don't purchase anti-virus they'll come with a 90-day trail o PC-cillin, various media players, Wordperfect trial, etc etc etc.
> 
> What did you have to uninstall? One or two programs? Maybe 3? That's rough.



solution to this whining? do research for a week, and build your own pc.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

funkdoobi said:


> solution to this whining? do research for a week, and build your own pc.


Apple aren't targeting the kind of people who build their own computers with these ads, the are targeting the computer illiterate. The kinds of people who go out and buy a Dell because it's all there ready to go. They are building off the fears that the general non-computing public has about viruses, crashes etc to show the Mac as an alternative. Anyone who knows anything about computers knows this is B.S. Mac's can crash, Mac's can freeze and there are virii that exist for the Mac (though very, very few of them and they're not really "in the wild".

So your argument to build a PC to avoid pre-bundled software doesn't really apply in this context. Sure it would be nice if most people out there knew enough about computers to build their own but the reality is very few can actually do this. For males under 30 it's no big deal because we've been around computers all our lives, but my sister couldn't do it, my 40 year old brother couldn't do it, my mother couldn't do it, my father couldn't do it, my grandfather, uncles, aunts can't do it and as a result they all have pre-built computers by Dell, Acer, Gateway and Apple.


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

capitalK said:


> Apple aren't targeting the kind of people who build their own computers with these ads, the are targeting the computer illiterate. The kinds of people who go out and buy a Dell because it's all there ready to go. They are building off the fears that the general non-computing public has about viruses, crashes etc to show the Mac as an alternative. Anyone who knows anything about computers knows this is B.S. Mac's can crash, Mac's can freeze and there are virii that exist for the Mac (though very, very few of them and they're not really "in the wild".
> 
> So your argument to build a PC to avoid pre-bundled software doesn't really apply in this context. Sure it would be nice if most people out there knew enough about computers to build their own but the reality is very few can actually do this. For males under 30 it's no big deal because we've been around computers all our lives, but my sister couldn't do it, my 40 year old brother couldn't do it, my mother couldn't do it, my father couldn't do it, my grandfather, uncles, aunts can't do it and as a result they all have pre-built computers by Dell, Acer, Gateway and Apple.


please refer to the part about doing research.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

funkdoobi said:


> please refer to the part about doing research.


Computers are a home appliance and business tool. It's that simple and Apple recognised this trend before some other companies. For most home users, it must just work. For businesses, compatibility is huge; that's why Apple will always have trouble there and this creates barriers in the home market. 

Think of cars. Many people love to tinker and research. The vast majority of cars are not made for them. There are car kits, but that is a niche. Most people do not want to spend time with their computers; they want to spend time doing things which are done on computers. There is a big difference.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I've owned and worked with computers for the last 20+ years, and consider myself very comfortable with technology.

I have no desire to build my own computer. My last PC was a prebuilt Dell. I did my research. It was really well designed and assembled, had very high quality components, and offered excellent value for the money.

My Dad, on the other hand, has built every computer he's ever owned from the motherboard up. He also used to have cars that he'd endlessly tweak every Saturday.

Not me. Neither is "best".. simply different strokes for different folks.

I think my Dad likes it when he blows out a CPU or GPU because he's been overclocking it too aggressively.

I could care less - and my computers (PC or Mac) never crash.

It's all about "the experience" - and how you define what you want out of life is up to you.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

capitalK said:


> Obviously you haven't seen the amount of crap that comes installed on a new Dell system these days. Just to name a few it has an AOL installer, MSN installer, NetZero instaler, Google Toolbar is loaded by default, if you don't purchase anti-virus they'll come with a 90-day trail o PC-cillin, various media players, Wordperfect trial, etc etc etc.
> 
> What did you have to uninstall? One or two programs? Maybe 3? That's rough.


The quantity is irrelevant. The fact is that the commercial implies that there is no trial software, and you won't see the "software update" reminder soon after you turn it on.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

duper said:


> The quantity is irrelevant. The fact is that the commercial implies that there is no trial software, and you won't see the "software update" reminder soon after you turn it on.


Yah, and the commercials imply virii for the Macs don't exist, they don't crash and they speak to Japanese electronics better, even though cameras show up automatically without drivers in Windows XP the same way they do in OS X.

The commercials are full of B.S. It's called "advertising".


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

capitalK said:


> Yah, and the commercials imply virii for the Macs don't exist,



There isn't a virus for Mac OS X yet. Count them. Zero. In fact, they don't hammer that point home hard enough in the commercial. The commercial only really says there were over 400,000 viruses for PCs, but not for Mac. It leaves the obvious question: how many viruses are there?

The answer is ----none. zero.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Beej said:


> Computers are a home appliance and business tool. It's that simple and Apple recognised this trend before some other companies. For most home users, it must just work. For businesses, compatibility is huge; that's why Apple will always have trouble there and this creates barriers in the home market.
> 
> Think of cars. Many people love to tinker and research. The vast majority of cars are not made for them. There are car kits, but that is a niche. Most people do not want to spend time with their computers; they want to spend time doing things which are done on computers. There is a big difference.


I've made similar comparisons in other threads. 

I don't need to know how my microwave works. I don't need to make sure it has the latest drivers, or a self cleaning function that wipes away all traces of unwanted food before I use it, or that I need to know the RPM of the revolving plate inside and replace it with a model that has a faster revolving plate.

I made a nice quick stir-fry last night. I have leftovers. Tonight I will take those leftovers out of the fridge (another device I don't want to know about), knowing that the food that was stored in the fridge is 100% compatible with the microwave, I can walk them over to the microwave, put them inside, press a couple of buttons, and a few minutes later, I'm eating nice hot leftovers.

Computers should be able to do that. My Mac comes close and right now, it is the closest thing available in the computing world to the simplicity of my microwave.

And I agree, there are plenty of others who want to 'build their own' device, whatever that might be.

I have two beefs with the Mac ads. The first is that they make the PC look more efficient/productive for the business user. In this day and age, unless there is a specific application that can help a specific business person be more productive in their job, there is no difference between what can run on a Mac, and what can run on a Windows based computer. One of the lines in "Better" is "you can see what this guy can do with a spreadsheet". Well I can do the same things with a spreadsheet on my Mac.

My second beef. I have a G4 PowerBook PC. Yes PC! PC is Personal Computer. "Touche" suggests that the Mac is a PC too but only because it can run Windows. 

I am a PC user, my PC is a Mac.


----------

